# WikiLeaks: Assange verliert Botschaftsasyl und wird festgenommen



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

Soeben kam die Meldung, dass WikiLeaks-Mitbegründer Assange in London festgenommen wurde: 

Eilmeldung: WikiLeaks-Mitbegruender Assange in London festgenommen | tagesschau.de

WikiLeaks ist eine Enthüllungsplattform, auf der Dokumente anonym veröffentlicht werden, die durch Geheimhaltung als Verschlusssache, Vertraulichkeit, Zensur oder auf sonstige Weise in ihrer Zugänglichkeit beschränkt sind. WikiLeaks setzt dabei ein grundsätzliches öffentliches Interesse an den Informationen voraus.

Assange droht deshalb die Auslieferung an die USA, denen die Veröffentlichungen zum NSA-Skandal durch Edward Snowden ein Dorn im Auge sind.

Edit:
Wikileaks-Gruender Julian Assange in London festgenommen | heise online
Ecuador: Assange-Mitarbeiter festgenommen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2019)

Jep, ploppt gerade in allen Tickern auf. 7 Jahre umsonst ausgeharrt. Warum wurde ihm Asyl entzogen?
Bin ja mal gespannt ob an die USA ausgeliefert wird.^^

MfG


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Habe ich eben auch schon im Politikforum gepostet.
Ja schade. Der wird wahrscheinlich an die USA ausgeliefert und dann wird ihm der Prozess gemacht.


----------



## Herbststurm (11. April 2019)

War irgendwie abzusehen, dass die den nicht für immer in der Botschaft leben lassen.
Da wird wohl auch ein gewisser Druck aufgebaut worden sein, damit das diplomatische Asyl entzogen wurde und die USA ihre Auslieferung am Ende doch bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Heuchlerisch was da auch noch im Tagesschau Artikel steht



> Kritik an der Festnahme kam auch aus Russland. Die Sprecherin des russischen Außenministeriums, Maria Sacharowa, schrieb bei Facebook: "Die Hand der Demokratie erwürgt die Freiheit."


Assange in London festgenommen

Müssen die Russen gerade sagen. Wo man ja weiß wie zimperlich sie mit Regierungskritikern umgehen. 
Wäre das ein russischer Whistleblower, würden sie auch alles tun, damit er an sie ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Quat (11. April 2019)

Heuchlerisch an dem was diese Tagesschau da auswürgt ist eher, dass die Russland ansprechen, wenn es eigentlich um Assange geht!
So verbindet Tagesschau schnell mal; der Verräter wird endlich ausgeliefert, mit scheinheiligem Russland. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe! Deutschlands Informationspolitik!

Dass das Asyl nicht mehr lange gewährt werden wird, war nach den Wahlen in Ecuador doch abzusehen und eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Ja klar. Die bösen deutschen Medien sind wieder Schuld.


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2019)

Ich finde es interessant, dass hier so wenig Resonanz herrscht, ist schließlich ein wichtiges Thema.^^

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2019)

Wenn da mal nicht die Watschelente mit den orangenen Haaren dahintersteckt ... .
Was für ein dreckiger Charakter.


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2019)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt ob es auf Ecuador politischen Druck gab, da geschieht ja seitens der USA Einiges in der Region.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/un-sicherheitsrat-venezuela-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> Pence erinnert dann genervt im Beisein des UN-Generalsekretärs Antonio Guterres daran, dass die UN einst gegründet wurden, um Sicherheit und Frieden zu garantieren: "Deshalb", sagt Pence, "fordern die USA die UN auf, ihren Job zu machen".



Die USA macht gerade das Gegenteil und erklärt den Krieg. 

UN-Sicherheitsrat : US-Vizepraesident Pence droht Venezuela | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA macht gerade das Gegenteil und erklärt den Krieg.
> 
> UN-Sicherheitsrat : US-Vizepraesident Pence droht Venezuela | tagesschau.de


Moment mal. Aber das ist doch nicht Ecuador!


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Wie man es auch dreht, er hat eine Straftat begangen und dafür muss er eben vor Gericht gestellt werden, es gibt keine guten Straftaten. 
Nur das mit der Vergewaltigung zweifele ich stark an, hört sich eher danach an, als wollten sie damit mehr Druck aufbauen, dass er eher verhaftet wird.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie man es auch dreht, er hat eine Straftat begangen und dafür muss er eben vor Gericht gestellt werden, es gibt keine guten Straftaten.



"Sacrilegia minuta puniuntur, magna in triumphis feruntur." - Seneca


----------



## Quat (11. April 2019)

Erkennst du selbst die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von; „es gibt keine guten Straftaten“?
Weil natürlich gibt es die!
Nur als eine Beispiel; die Straftat Homosexuell zu sein oder Jude.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Erkennst du selbst die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von; „es gibt keine guten Straftaten“?
> Weil natürlich gibt es die!
> Nur als eine Beispiel; die Straftat Homosexuell zu sein oder Jude.



Eine Straftat in einer freien Demokratie wie den Vereinigten Staaten ist nie gut, jeder mit mehr als 2 Gehirnzellen hätte das aber auch raus lesen können, sonst wird doch alles interpretiert bis sich die Kanten biegen und hier bringt man noch nicht mal die einfachsten Zusammenhänge auf die Reihe?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie man es auch dreht, er hat eine Straftat begangen und dafür muss er eben vor Gericht gestellt werden,


 Klar, auf Hochverrat steht ja nur die Todesstrafe.


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. April 2019)

Wir haben Snowden und Assange soviel zu verdanken...... aber wie man sieht, laufen hier fast nur Lemminge und sonstiges Schlachtvieh herum. 
Selbst wenn es 100% Beweise geben würde, das wir alle demnächst zwangskontrolliert o.ä. werden, es nehmen alle hin.  Wenn so eine verblödete Rasse die Einzige im All sein soll, dann haben die Idioten ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Heuchlerisch an dem was diese Tagesschau da auswürgt ist eher, dass die Russland ansprechen, wenn es eigentlich um Assange geht!.


Wiki Leaks hat scheinbar Daten von russischen Hackern über Ecuador veröffentlich. Darum wurde Assange auch das Asyl entzogen. Es ist alles sehr schwierig für mich von außen zu beurteilen. Als Journalist veröffentlich man Daten über Zeitungen oder andere Medien und das regelt die Pressefreiheit. Bei Assange gibt es Hinweise, das er selber aktiv gehackt hat und Wistleblower beim Hacken unterstütze. Auch wenn der Zweck oft die Mittel heiligt, ist das juristisch etwas ganz anders.

Es ist kein Widerspruch, Menschen dankbar für illegal beschaffte Daten zu sein und trotzdem eine Verurteilung als juristisch angemessen zu bewerten. Als erfolgreicher Revolutionär gehört es zwangsläufig dazu, verhaftet und im Falll des Falles hingerichtet zu werden. Denn danach geht der Sturm der Entrüstung los. Wenn man in der Welt etwas bewegen will, muss man bereit sein, sich zu opfern. 

Solange ihm die Todesstrafe in den USA droht, wird aus England nicht ausgeliefert.


----------



## Slezer (12. April 2019)

Krass wie er sich optisch verändert hat.

Schade, aber war klar.


----------



## Quat (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Straftat in einer freien Demokratie wie den Vereinigten Staaten ist nie gut, jeder mit mehr als 2 Gehirnzellen hätte das aber auch raus lesen können, sonst wird doch alles interpretiert bis sich die Kanten biegen und hier bringt man noch nicht mal die einfachsten Zusammenhänge auf die Reihe?


Der einfachste Zusammenhang den du hier darlegen wolltest wär dann; das Rechtssystem der USA ist das einzig Wahre, allumfassende und nicht zuletzt unfehlbar!
Die Interpretation, was ein Rechtssystem überhaupt ist und wozu es dient, könnte nicht schaden!
Und so frei scheint diese Demokratie dann doch nicht zu sein, bei der ganzen Geheimniskrämerei!
Oder andersrum; Schon mal davon gehört, dass irgendeiner, nur einer,  der die Verbrechen die Assange öffentlich gemacht hat, ebenfalls mit der Todesstrafe oder überhaupt irgendeiner Bestrafung, bedroht wurde oder wird?
... freie Demokratie!


----------



## DaStash (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Straftat in einer freien Demokratie wie den Vereinigten Staaten ist nie gut, jeder mit mehr als 2 Gehirnzellen hätte das aber auch raus lesen können, sonst wird doch alles interpretiert bis sich die Kanten biegen und hier bringt man noch nicht mal die einfachsten Zusammenhänge auf die Reihe?


Prinzipiell hast du recht aber man sollte ein wenig Augenmaß gelten lassen und gucken, welche Straftaten hier aufgedeckt wurden. 

Dabei kann man sich auch direkt bei den Politikern hier in DE orientieren, welche auch den illegalen Aufkauf von Steuer CDs abwägen und damit die größeren Vergehen ahnden zu können. Genau so verhält es sich m. M. n. mit wikileaks. 

MfG


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du recht aber man sollte ein wenig Augenmaß gelten lassen und gucken, welche Straftaten hier aufgedeckt wurden.
> 
> Dabei kann man sich auch direkt bei den Politikern hier in DE orientieren, welche auch den illegalen Aufkauf von Steuer CDs abwägen und damit die größeren Vergehen ahnden zu können. Genau so verhält es sich m. M. n. mit wikileaks.
> 
> MfG



Also bist du für Willkür?


----------



## DaStash (12. April 2019)

Ne nicht Willkür, auf keinen Fall, allerdings sehe ich kein Grund warum man bei Wikileaks anders verfahren sollte als bei den Steuer-CDs. 

MfG


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ne nicht Willkür, auf keinen Fall, allerdings sehe ich kein Grund warum man bei Wikileaks anders verfahren sollte als bei den Steuer-CDs.
> 
> MfG



Das ist genauso Willkür und hat keine Rechtsgrundlage, wenn wir anfangen und sagen, dies ist ok und dies und dies nicht, obwohl die Gesetze all dies verbieten, wird der Staat entweder zur Diktatur oder noch schlimmer, zur Anarchie.


----------



## DaStash (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist genauso Willkür und hat keine Rechtsgrundlage, wenn wir anfangen und sagen, dies ist ok und dies und dies nicht, obwohl die Gesetze all dies verbieten, wird der Staat entweder zur Diktatur oder noch schlimmer, zur Anarchie.


Verstehe was du meinst. Das mit den Aufkauf von illegalen beschaften Daten wird doch auch gerechtfertigt, ich frage mich da wo der Unterschied liegt, als das ich das nicht gleich werten sollte. 
Bundesverfassungsgericht: Ankauf von Steuer-CD rechtens - Staat und Recht - FAZ

Auch wenn die Daten rehctswiedrig gesammelt wurden dürfen sie legal aufgekauft werden. Wo also liegt der Unterschied zu wikileaks. Da wurden Daten auch rechtswiedrig beschafft, zur Aufdeckung eklatanter und erheblich Straftaten?!?

MfG


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Verstehe was du meinst. Das mit den Aufkauf von illegalen beschaften Daten wird doch auch gerechtfertigt, ich frage mich da wo der Unterschied liegt, als das ich das nicht gleich werten sollte.
> Bundesverfassungsgericht: Ankauf von Steuer-CD rechtens - Staat und Recht - FAZ
> 
> Auch wenn die Daten rehctswiedrig gesammelt wurden dürfen sie legal aufgekauft werden. Wo also liegt der Unterschied zu wikileaks. Da wurden Daten auch rechtswiedrig beschafft, zur Aufdeckung eklatanter und erheblich Straftaten?!?
> ...



Dann war deine Aussage falsch "_welche auch den illegalen Aufkauf von Steuer CDs abwägen" , wenn er nicht illegal ist, dann ist es rechtens sie zu kaufen, die Daten zu stehlen ist hingegen nie rechtens. _


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> wird der Staat entweder zur Diktatur oder noch schlimmer, zur Anarchie.


 Schon mal eine Diktatur erlebt?

Wenn sie Dich früh um 5 Uhr abholen und wegen Deines dummen Gequassels im Internet für 7 Jahre hinter gelben Mauern zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit verwahren?


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

EU einigt sich auf Schutz von Whistleblowern


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Diktatur erlebt?
> 
> Wenn sie Dich früh um 5 Uhr abholen und wegen Deines dummen Gequassels im Internet für 7 Jahre hinter gelben Mauern zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit verwahren?



Was auch immer dieser Post jetzt soll, wie fändest du es, wenn deinem Nachbarn dein Gesicht nicht passt und er zu dir rüber geht und dir ins Gesicht schießt? Ging in einer Arnachie problemlos. Nicht mal in einer Diktatur gilt das Recht des Stärkeren, wenn du wieder die Tiere leben willst, dann kannst du ja in eine Arnachie ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was auch immer dieser Post jetzt soll, wie fändest du es, wenn deinem Nachbarn dein Gesicht nicht passt und er zu dir rüber geht und dir ins Gesicht schießt?



Passiert in den USA jeden Tag.

Edit: Ich habe im Startpost mal noch zwei aktuelle Links ergänzt.


----------



## RedFireFly (12. April 2019)

Tja ...
Da war Snowden wohl schlauer.

Ich hab in letzter Zeit das Gefühl, dass das Äußern von unerwünschte Ansichten und Meinungen, sowie ungefragte Aufklärung, immer brutaler bekämpft wird.
Dabei sollte man doch meinen, das wir im 21. Jahrhundert hätten sowas hinter uns lassen können …

Irgendwie macht mich das langsam müde.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

Aber ich glaube nicht, falls er an die USA ausgeliefert werden sollte, das er die Todesstrafe bekommen wird.
Das würde die USA in einem ganz schlechten Licht darstehen lassen.
Weil die ganze Welt das verfolgt.
Ich könnte mir aber eine hohe Gefängnisstrafe vorstellen. 20-30 Jahre. 
Vielleicht sogar lebenslänglich. Und in den USA ist lebenslänglich meines Wissens auch lebenslänglich.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

20 Jahre Knast sind aber auch nicht ohne. Er hat schließlich keinen umgebracht.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, falls er an die USA ausgeliefert werden sollte, das er die Todesstrafe bekommen wird.
> Das würde die USA in einem ganz schlechten Licht darstehen lassen.
> Weil die ganze Welt das verfolgt.
> Ich könnte mir aber eine hohe Gefängnisstrafe vorstellen. 20-30 Jahre. Vielleicht sogar lebenslänglich. Und in den USA ist lebenslänglich meines Wissens auch lebenslänglich.



Er bekommt maximal 5 Jahre.....vermutlich weniger.
Die 7 Jahre Asyl waren auch nicht umsonst, da in der Zeit die Vergewaltigungsklage in Schweden verjährt ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 20 Jahre Knast sind aber auch nicht ohne. Er hat schließlich keinen umgebracht.


Tja das ist eben Geheimnis bzw Hochverrat. Da sind die nicht zimperlich.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Er bekommt maximal 5 Jahre.....vermutlich weniger.


Vielleicht wenn sie sehr gnädig sind.
Aber ich glaube da nicht dran.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja das ist eben Geheimnis bzw Hochverrat. Da sind die nicht zimperlich.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wenn sie sehr gnädig sind.
> Aber ich glaube da nicht dran.



Das hat mit gnädig nichts zu tun, ihm wird vorgeworfen ein Passwort geknackt zu haben, dafür gibts maximal 5 Jahre.
Für ein herunterladen an Daten wird er nicht angeklagt.



> [FONT=&quot]Die US-Justiz wirft Wikileaks-Gründer Julian Assange Verschwörung mit der Whistleblowerin Chelsea Manning vor. Assange werde beschuldigt, Manning dabei geholfen zu haben, ein Passwort eines Computernetzwerks der Regierung zu knacken, hieß es am Donnerstag in einer Mitteilung des Justizministeriums zum US-Auslieferungsantrag an Großbritannien. Der Vorwurf bedeutet nicht, dass Assange persönlich am Herunterladen der geheimen Dokumente beteiligt war.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Im Fall einer Verurteilung droht Assange eine [/FONT]*maximale Haftstrafe von fünf Jahren*[FONT=&quot]. Diese Anklage könnte den Weg für eine Auslieferung an die USA freimachen.[/FONT]


Quelle: Festnahme von Assange in London: Dem Wikileaks-Gruender drohen fuenf Jahre Haft - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

Die Frage ist, ob man da noch etwas anderes gegen ihn hat, das man rausholt, wenn er in den USA ist. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die 7 Jahre Asyl waren auch nicht umsonst, da in der Zeit die Vergewaltigungsklage in Schweden verjährt ist.



Nur ein Teil. Der Rest kann wieder aufgenommen werden. Siehe Update 14:10 Uhr im heise Artikel.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2019)

Nichts desto trotz hat er Glück im Unglück.
Mal angenommen er wäre im Kalten Krieg in den 50/60er Jahren bei so einer Aktion erwischt worden......da wäre er auf dem Stuhl gelandet, ohne wenn und aber.
Man erinnere sich nur mal an das Ehepaar Rosenberg.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das hat mit gnädig nichts zu tun, ihm wird vorgeworfen ein Passwort geknackt zu haben, dafür gibts maximal 5 Jahre.
> Für ein herunterladen an Daten wird er nicht angeklagt.


Achso, ok. Mal gucken ob das, wenn er denn wirklich ausgeliefert wird (was ich für ihn nicht hoffe), auch dabei bleibt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, ok. Mal gucken ob das, wenn er denn wirklich ausgeliefert wird (was ich für ihn nicht hoffe), auch dabei bleibt.



Sag niemals nie.
Aber mal ehrlich, warum sollten die USA mehr staub aufwirbeln als nötig?
Assange ist unwichtig geworden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht mal in einer Diktatur gilt das Recht des Stärkeren, wenn du wieder die Tiere leben willst, dann kannst du ja in eine Arnachie ziehen.


Völliger Nonsens.
Es geht um Geheimnisverrat.



> wie fändest du es, wenn deinem Nachbarn dein Gesicht nicht passt und er  zu dir rüber geht und dir ins Gesicht schießt? Ging in einer Arnachie  problemlos.


Das geht auch in den USA problemlos.

Aber einen Menschen zum Tode zu verurteilen, weil er die Wahrheit über die Spitzeltätigkeiten der Nachrichtendienste in den USA veröffentlicht hat, hat wohl auch nicht mehr viel mit "Demokratie" zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber einen Menschen zum Tode zu verurteilen,,,.


Ihn drohen fünf Jahre Haft wegen Hackens von Regierungsrechnern. Ist Hacken neuerdings erlaubt? Hätte er nur veröffentlicht, würde es unter  Pressefreiheit laufen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

Das muss ihm aber erst mal nachgewiesen werden, das er dort überhaupt selbst eingegriffen hat. Bis dahin gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. 

Bisher ist das nur eine Behauptung der USA.


----------



## frozenvein (12. April 2019)

Wer hat denn die "Beweise" dass er gehackt hat? Es beruht alles auf Indizien, ergo jemand will dass er in den Knast kommt... Und wie es vollbracht wird ist irrelevant.
Wir leben in Deutschland, hier ist es nicht anders. Das einzig Wichtige für Jeden ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das muss ihm aber erst mal nachgewiesen werden, das er dort überhaupt selbst eingegriffen hat. Bis dahin gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.
> 
> Bisher ist das nur eine Behauptung der USA.


So ist das mit allen ausgelieferten Angeklagten. Erst eine Verhaftung, dann ein Gerichtsprozess. 
Natürlich wird er keinen fairen Prozess bekommen, natürlich nicht. Aber ganz so schlimm wie
unter Freisler wird es nicht werden. Und in den USA selber gibt es zumindest keine offensichtlichen
Folterungen, dass machen die GröVaze (größten Verbrecher aller Zeiten) nur im Ausland.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2019)

Recht und Gesetz werden mit einem "und" verbunden, weil sie nicht dasselbe sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2019)

Heute habe ich davon im Radio gehört und es wurde gesagt er soll an ein Land ausgeliefert werden in dem ihm weder die Todesstrafe noch Folter droht. Jetzt kommt er von einem "Knast" in den anderen, die Botschaft wo er war ist eigentlich ein Knast. Er durfte nie raus und war sehr isoliert, irgendwann musste ein Ende davon kommen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. April 2019)

LOL.....Jahre lang in der Botschaft rumgegammelt und sich dort praktisch selbst inhaftiert......
Hätte er sich gleich den Behörden gestellt, hätte er den Großteil seiner Strafe wohl schon abgesessen....jetzt wird er halt im Knast gammeln bis er ein alter Mann ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ihn drohen fünf Jahre Haft wegen Hackens von Regierungsrechnern. .


Klar.
Nur denken da einige Amerikaner ganz anders:


> Julian Assange sah sich in den USA scharfen Angriffen konservativer  Kreise aus Politik, Medien und Militär ausgesetzt. *Einige Stimmen  forderten seine Hinrichtung nach einem Strafprozess*, so der einstige  Baptistenprediger Mike Huckabee:  „Alles außer einer Hinrichtung ist eine zu milde Strafe.“ Die ehemalige  US-Regierungsbeamtin und politische Kommentatorin für Fox News, Kathleen McFarland,  forderte die Todesstrafe, falls er in einem Strafprozess für schuldig  befunden werde (orig. “If he’s found guilty, he should be executed”).[SUP][110][/SUP]
> Der Fox-News-Moderator Bill O’Reilly sagte, dass er sich sehr freuen würde, *wenn Assange „von einer kleinen Drohne getroffen würde*“.[SUP][111][/SUP][SUP][112][/SUP] Der  Politikwissenschaftler Tom Flanagan schlug in einem Interview mit CBC News einen Anschlag mittels einer bewaffneten Drohne vor (orig.: “use a drone or something […] Assange should be assassinated”),[SUP][113][/SUP] zog diese Aussage aber nach einer Strafanzeige zurück.[SUP][114][/SUP]
> Am 6. Dezember 2010 äußerte sich der Fox-Moderator Bob Beckel in der Sendung _Follow The Money_ mit: “A dead man can’t leak stuff. This guy’s a traitor, he’s treasonous,  and he has broken every law of the United States. […] And I’m not for  the death penalty, so […] there’s only one way to do it: illegally shoot  the son of a *****.” ​„Ein toter Mann kann keine Sachen veröffentlichen. *Der Typ ist ein Verräter,  er ist verräterisch, und er hat jedes Gesetz der Vereinigten Staaten  gebrochen. […] Und ich bin nicht für die Todesstrafe, also […] gibt es  nur einen Weg, es zu tun: den Hurensohn illegal erschießen.*“ ​– Bob Beckel: Fox Business[SUP][115][/SUP]



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2019)

Nun ja, man muss die aufgebrachten Reaktionen verstehen. Wer wird schon gerne öffentlich seiner Illusion beraubt, im Hort der Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit zu leben?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer wird schon gerne öffentlich seiner Illusion beraubt, im Hort der Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit zu leben?


 Das denken die Bewohner eines Landes, daß mit die meisten Kriege in der Geschichte geführt hat.
Was für ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

Man kann ihn als Held/Aufklärer feiern oder als "Vaterlandsverräter" verteufeln. 
Ich finde es wichtig das es solche Menschen gibt. Auch andere Whistleblower. Weil sie Dinge & Machenschaften aufdecken, zu denen sonst niemand einen Zugang hätte.
Da wird hinter die Kulissen geblickt. Ohne die hätte auch ein normaler Journalist keine tieferen Einblicke.
Natürlich könnte man hinterfragen ob nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Steuer CDs  sind willkommen und Whistleblower geächtet.
Das eine schadet dem Staat und das andere hilft. Aber ich denke das sind sich diese Personen auch bewußt. Auch über die Konsequenzen.
Ohne den Mut dieser Menschen würde wir  jedenfalls viele Dinge nicht wissen.

Edit: Wobei "Vaterlandsverräter" ist bei Assange der falsche Ausdruck. Er ist ja Australier.


----------



## pascha953 (14. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heuchlerisch was da auch noch im Tagesschau Artikel steht
> 
> Assange in London festgenommen
> 
> ...



In Russland sind die Tschekisten an der Macht,

wer Russisch oder Englisch versteht sollte sich diese Doku über Alexander Litvinenko anschauen 

Englisch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vlatrq-Bsbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Russisch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEguli8y_Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2019)

Mittlerweile wurde Assange in London verurteilt. Wikileaks-Gruender Julian Assange zu 50 Wochen Gefaengnis verurteilt | heise online


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

Aber wie dem auch sei... wenn ihm keine Todesstrafe droht, kann er noch an die USA ausgeliefert werden.
Und da könnte er eine deutlich höhere Gefängnisstrafe bekommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei... wenn ihm keine Todesstrafe droht, kann er noch an die USA ausgeliefert werden.
> Und da könnte er eine deutlich höhere Gefängnisstrafe bekommen.



Die Frage ist, halten die Amis was sie auch versprechen oder sagen sie nur jetzt das ihm die Todesstrafe nicht drohe nur um dann vor Gericht Beweise zu bringen das die Todesstrafe trotzdem gerechtfertigt sei?


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2019)

Die Verlässlichkeit der USA hinsichtlich des Einhaltens von Verträgen, Zusicherungen und des ordentlichen Ablaufs juristischer Prozesse ist seit Trumps Amtsantritt auf einem historischen Tief. Davor waren die USA so zuverlässig (bzw. so geringfügig unzuverlässig) wie die meisten stabilen Nationen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Verlässlichkeit der USA hinsichtlich des Einhaltens von Verträgen, Zusicherungen und des ordentlichen Ablaufs juristischer Prozesse ist seit Trumps Amtsantritt auf einem historischen Tief. Davor waren die USA so zuverlässig (bzw. so geringfügig unzuverlässig) wie die meisten stabilen Nationen.



Und genau deswegen bezweifle ich das Assange in den USA einfach im Knast landet, der wird sicherlich Hingerichtet!


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, halten die Amis was sie auch versprechen oder sagen sie nur jetzt das ihm die Todesstrafe nicht drohe nur um dann vor Gericht Beweise zu bringen das die Todesstrafe trotzdem gerechtfertigt sei?


Das stimmt. Bei Trump ist eh nichts sicher.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2019)

Was aber durchaus ein Grund sein könnte die Auslieferung abzulehnen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Mai 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen bezweifle ich das Assange in den USA einfach im Knast landet, der wird sicherlich Hingerichtet!


Und bis das geschieht vergehen vorher auch nochmal 20+ Jahre.
Ist ja nicht so, dass alle am nächsten Tag hingerichtet werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und bis das geschieht vergehen vorher auch nochmal 20+ Jahre.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass alle am nächsten Tag hingerichtet werden.



Erst einmal müssen sie jemanden finden, der ihnen noch die nötigen Medikamente für die Todespritze liefert. Das machen viele Konzerne aus ethischen Gründen bekanntlich nicht mehr und in den USA selbst scheint die chemisch-pharmazeutische Industrie auch nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe zu sein. Oder hat sich voll auf Opioide für die Volksversuchtung umgestellt. Am Ende müssen sie das Zeug noch aus China importieren; mit 160% US-Importzoll und 40% chinesischem Exportzoll drauf.  

Aber Trump hat natürlich auch dafür längst eine Lösung präsentiert: Inzwischen kann man sich in den USA an ungesunder Ernährung sterben, bevor man einen verbindlichen Termin für die eigene Hinrichtung hat. Trump bestellt den Todeskandidaten einfach Gefängniskost bei McDonalds und die Sache läuft. Wer vorsichtig speist, hat noch Chance auf Revision.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Wobei er auch einfach erschossen werden kann, so wie es sonst auch täglich passiert.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei er auch einfach erschossen werden kann, so wie es sonst auch täglich passiert.



Aber Assange ist doch gar kein Farbiger?


----------



## azzih (19. Mai 2019)

Ach gottchen. blühende Fantasie hier wieder. Für die Sachen, die ihm vorgeworfen werden könnten steht die Todesstrafe gar nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Ach gottchen. blühende Fantasie hier wieder. Für die Sachen, die ihm vorgeworfen werden könnten steht die Todesstrafe gar nicht zur Debatte.



Seltsam, warum wird es dann explizit zur Auslieferungsbedingung gemacht, dass die Todesstrafe außen vor bleiben muss? Wenn sie doch gar nicht zur Debatte steht?
Was übrigens per se Unsinn ist, denn in den USA ist für Verrat durchaus die Todesstrafe möglich.

Dass Assange vermutlich nicht deswegen zum Tode verurteilt werden dürfte, weil er Manning unterstützt hat, der/die ebenfalls nicht zum Tode verurteilt wurde, sehe ich genauso, aber in solchen Fragen geht es immer um den grundsätzlichen Ausschluss der Option. Und unter der erratischen Regierung eines Donald Trump würde ich mich nicht allein auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen ...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2019)

Update:

WikiLeaks-Gruender: Assange drohen bis zu 175 Jahre Haft | tagesschau.de


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> WikiLeaks-Gruender: Assange drohen bis zu 175 Jahre Haft | tagesschau.de



Lebenslänglich habe ich befürchtet, er wird also den Rest seines Lebens nix anderes machen als in einem neuen Knast zu sitzen.


----------



## Quat (25. Mai 2019)

Interessant auch, dass die Tagesschau wiedermal einen nicht unwichtigen Teil verschweigt.
Aber was red‘ ich, wer sowas konsumiert, sollte sowas wissen!


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Seltsam, warum wird es dann explizit zur Auslieferungsbedingung gemacht, dass die Todesstrafe außen vor bleiben muss? Wenn sie doch gar nicht zur Debatte steht?
> Was übrigens per se Unsinn ist, denn in den USA ist für Verrat durchaus die Todesstrafe möglich.
> 
> Dass Assange vermutlich nicht deswegen zum Tode verurteilt werden dürfte, weil er Manning unterstützt hat, der/die ebenfalls nicht zum Tode verurteilt wurde, sehe ich genauso, aber in solchen Fragen geht es immer um den grundsätzlichen Ausschluss der Option. Und unter der erratischen Regierung eines Donald Trump würde ich mich nicht allein auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen ...



Ich denke das ist ein Standard Prozedere bei Auslieferungen, da ohne solch eine Negierung die Abschiebung aus humanitären Gründen nicht erfolgen dürfte.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass die Tagesschau wiedermal einen nicht unwichtigen Teil verschweigt.
> Aber was red‘ ich, wer sowas konsumiert, sollte sowas wissen!



Was meinst du denn, das angeblich verschwiegen wird? Vielleicht ist es einfach falsch.


----------



## Quat (26. Mai 2019)

Alles ist einfach falsch, ... bis es auf den Tisch liegt oder ausgesprochen wird!
Problem dabei; Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden schon jede Menge Meinungen manipuliert, ... Weglassen, Wortwahl, Informationsauswahl z.B. sind einige Waffen die ARD ins Feld führt.
Jeden einzelnen Tag prügeln sie so auf Köpfe ein, bei sehr vielen, ihr ganzes Leben lang!
Und natürlich kann auch meine Info einfach falsch sein, dass Assange nach der Anklage sehr wohl die Todesstrafe droht. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, lässt das Gesetzt, nach dem Assange angeklagt ist, die Todesstafe zu.
Dass ich dennoch richtig liege, zeigt allein schon die immernoch existierende Wortwahlliste der Tagesschau! Auf den Tisch gelegt (bis hierher war das ja auch einfach nur falsch), kurz echauffiert und weiter gehts in alter Manier.
Gift in kleinen Dosen, ein Leben lang!


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Wenn ihm die Todesstrafe droht, darf er aber zum Glück nicht ausgeliefert werden.

Denn die Todesstrafe verstößt gegen die Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention. 
Todesstrafe › Europaeische Menschenrechtskonvention

Dazu auch im Europäischen Auslieferungsübereinkommen:


			
				https://rm.coe.int/16800645c5 schrieb:
			
		

> *Artikel 11 – Todesstrafe
> *Ist die Handlung, derentwegen um Auslieferung ersucht wird, nach dem Recht des
> ersuchenden Staates mit der Todesstrafe bedroht, und ist diese für solche Handlungen nach
> den Rechtsvorschriften des ersuchten Staates nicht vorgesehen oder wird sie von ihm in der
> ...


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2019)

Du weißt doch wie die USA über EU denkt? F*CK the EU zb...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Dann geht er halt an Schweden.

Ansonsten, zieht man das ganze halt noch bis November 2020 hin, bis der Trumptrottel weg ist.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Assange will in Berufung gehen

Der britische Regierung hat entschieden Julian Assange an die USA auszuliefern.
Aber er will dagegen in Berufung gehen. Er hat dafür 14 Tage Zeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Assange will in Berufung gehen
> 
> Der britische Regierung hat entschieden Julian Assange an die USA auszuliefern.
> Aber er will dagegen in Berufung gehen. Er hat dafür 14 Tage Zeit.


Ich hoffe er kommt damit durch und wird nicht ausgeliefert!


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Es gab 2003 schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall, der nun verfilmt wurde.








						Official Secrets - Gefährliche Wahrheit
					

2003: Katharine Gun vom britischen Nachrichtendienst macht ein streng geheimes Memo der USA über den Irakkrieg öffentlich.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Den Film habe ich gesehen. War ganz gut.


----------

